# Cost of architect, start to finish, to do everything



## figrolls (19 Nov 2013)

Hi, we are plannign a 200K reovation/extension project on a house in Dublin. Ideally we'd like to engage an architect to do .. well everything. So that includes  guide us in all decisions, interior design, project management. Basically we want the whole process to be as stress-free as possible for us as we have a lot of extra strsses in our lives due to caring for family members and both working full time.  . We are also hoping that getting a eally good architect will save us making costly mistakes, and hence will pay for himself. We have been quoted 10% of 200K, and that includes Vat. Does this sound crazy? He has got great recommendations and feel he would be very easy to work with, and had some instant interesting ideas.


----------



## aoc (19 Nov 2013)

figrolls... have a look at below link to RIAI (Royal Ins. of Architects of Ireland)

[broken link removed] 

Should give you some pointers, also you can check if your architect is a registered architect.  I work for an architect and 10% sounds about right for the boom times, not too sure how many would expect to get 10% of it now.... be clear what that covers, they will draft a contract for you.... what is included what is not... the 10% may only cover shell and core... as in no interiors / fit out etc.... 
Its a buyers market at the moment - i would say definite room for negotiation!!
Best of luck.. sounds exciting!!


----------



## RainyDay (19 Nov 2013)

So if your architect persuades you to bump up the spec in the kitchen, does he/she get to increase their fees by 10% of the bump?


----------



## Leo (19 Nov 2013)

Previous threads here & here. There are many others also.


----------



## aoc (19 Nov 2013)

you could agree a fixed lump sum with them for the project rather than a % fee..... tho if there are additional works they would be entitled to payment for these.

Yes rainyday... but if you choose to go with the more expensive product dont forget that the architect has put the time into researching this for you and other products also.....


----------



## newirishman (19 Nov 2013)

aoc said:


> you could agree a fixed lump sum with them for the project rather than a % fee..... tho if there are additional works they would be entitled to payment for these.
> 
> Yes rainyday... but if you choose to go with the more expensive product dont forget that the architect has put the time into researching this for you and other products also.....



+1 here. I would not agree on a % of the overall cost. simply put, if you decide to go for gold taps and Carrara marble why would you want to pay the architect more?


----------



## RainyDay (19 Nov 2013)

aoc said:


> Yes rainyday... but if you choose to go with the more expensive product dont forget that the architect has put the time into researching this for you and other products also.....



I'm not sure I'd want to incentivise any professional to bump up the project budget. In fact, I'd want to incentivise my professional advisor to cut down the budget.


----------



## threebedsemi (19 Nov 2013)

You can agree on a fixed fee, or a fixed fee plus % of extras, or whatever agreement both parties feel comfortable with.
Where increased building costs do affect the architect is that the higher the cost of works which they certify in any given year, the higher their Professional Indemnity Insurance premium is likely to be for several years afterwards. 

A fixed fee is often perfectly acceptable for an architect if it is tied to a fixed service and a reasonably fixed brief (i.e. if you want 5 separate detail design options for the staircase, or you decide to double the floor area of your house midway through the design, for instance, this would generally involve additional work).

Also, you will need to decide on what you mean by 'interior design', for instance days spent in tile stores, or spent preparing detailed drawings of tile layouts for the ensuite, take time and cost money. 

You should be more concerned initially with finding the 'right' architect for you, and fight about- sorry negotiate - fees at that stage.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Docarch (19 Nov 2013)

aoc said:


> 10% sounds about right for the boom times...


 
Bear in mind that construction costs now are considerably less now than they were in the 'boom' times, maybe 1/3 less, so the architect is earning 1/3 less fees.   

If you want the architect to look after everything, then, expect to pay for that and the time involved.  

If you are not happy paying a % of 'big ticket' items, such as the kitchen, sanitary ware, etc., then take them out of the architects remit.


----------



## figrolls (21 Nov 2013)

Thank you very much everyone for the helpful replies. Just an update, we have now agreed on a fixed price, even if our budget increases. We are happy that the level of service this guy delivers will be worth it for our particular situation. 
 thanks again


----------

